# Work Visa Questions



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be going to China for work, but have been told the F visa I'll get will be in Shanghai and a Z visa in Hong Kong. Can anyone pass on some info on the process? Any word on what I should expect in customs? If you had to do things differently what would you bring in and leave for quickly moving through the system there?


----------

